# [solved] Xfce halb englisch halb deutsch

## drakesoft

Hallo,

ich hab mit das neu gentoo 2008 installiert  und  xfce ist halb englisch und halb deutsch zusammen gebaut worden. Bei anderen programmen ist alles deutsch zb. firefox openoffice thunderbird. In xfce sind nur  in paar sachen Deutsch. Was habe ich bei der Lokalisierung falsch gemacht? Ich bin eigentlich nach der wiki vorgegangen.

mfg

drakesoftLast edited by drakesoft on Fri Aug 08, 2008 9:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

was sagt:

```
locale
```

und hast du LINGUAS="de" in der make.conf gesetzt ...?

----------

## drakesoft

Ja habe ich funktioniert auch bei den meisten programmen, aber bei xfce4 ist nur die hälfte deutsch.

----------

## Necoro

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> was sagt:
> 
> ```
> locale
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## drakesoft

```
LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=
```

----------

## Necoro

Tja - da liegt der Grund  :Wink: 

Leg mal ne Datei /etc/env.d/02locale mit folgendem Inhalt an:

```
LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
```

(Wenn du kein UTF8 system hast / haben willst, halt irgendwie ersetzen *gerade nicht die korrekte Alternative weiß*) ... dann ein env-update und dein X neustarten...

----------

## drakesoft

danke hat super funktioniert

----------

## Necoro

Bitte ein [solved] in den Titel  :Smile: 

----------

